# serious amplifier for SPL



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Sundown Audio - SAZ-4500D



> This amplifier can draw HUGE amounts of current -* in excess of 500 amps *- you MUST have a very* large high output alternator* (250-300 or more amps) AND 3-4 Group-31 batteries to power this amplifier (we suggest XS Power D3100s or Stinger SP2150s).* Without such electrical system upgrades the warranty is void as they are a *requirement* to run an amplifier this large. *We suggest installation only by professional and/or experienced installers for this amplifier.


_*If your into winning , this will help*_


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

Agreed!

I have the SAZ-1500D and the amount of power this thing puts out is crazy and it's very efficient and not a power hungry beast either. I have mine running @ 1 ohm on stock electrical and when I max it out I get some dimming but it's not bad.


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

wanted to try 2 12 btl's with the 4500 but there's no way i can fit all that into the trunk of my acura


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

go try the mtx ta 920001 amp balls out the ying yang and very efficient.. i got over 4000 watts out of my 1000 watt amp.. ran it hard for two yrs and not a single problem... all for under 1500 bucks...


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

You can't go wrong with SunDown bro. High quality stuff from Jacob. Plus he backs his product like no other. Can't go wrong!


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

instalher said:


> go try the mtx ta 920001 amp balls out the ying yang and very efficient.. *i got over 4000 watts out of my 1000 watt amp*.. ran it hard for two yrs and not a single problem... all for under 1500 bucks...


Explain this


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

dwaynecherokee said:


> Explain this


un-der-rated.


----------



## blazron22z (Jun 15, 2009)

RD D9 are some beast do research


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

60ndown said:


> un-der-rated.


Which is what pisses me off with car audio. No requirements for truth. 

"Whatchoo got Dawg?"

"I gots a 100 watt amp that requires 500 amps of fusing! Damn birthsheet shows it'll push 5000 watts!"

"Damn! That thing is under rated!"

Hell and people throw a fit when Zuki says his is a 5 watter. Its all BS!!


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

well the amp,according to there web page puts out.
4 ohm 1000watts.
2 ohms 2000 watts
1 ohm 3000watts.
dual amps strapped 4000watts rms.. 
ya 1000 watts is the actual amount for rating in a sanctioned body from yrs gone by, but i have mine loaded with 8 12s for a .05 ohm load and she stills hammers all day..


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

instalher said:


> go try the mtx ta 920001 amp balls out the ying yang and very efficient.. *i got over 4000 watts* out of my 1000 watt amp.. ran it hard for two yrs and not a single problem... all for under 1500 bucks...





instalher said:


> well the amp,according to there web page puts out.
> 4 ohm 1000watts.
> 2 ohms 2000 watts
> 1 ohm 3000watts.
> ...


Yeah ... On Paper:laugh:


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

well i got videos showing my amp putting out just over 65volts on the outputs.. not to shabby.. and when i spoke with the engineering staff at mtx they told me that i have come very close to the amps max output which was around 68 volts....


----------



## mrhighdef (Jun 13, 2010)

sundown 4500d on 18v is awsome but you dont find to many daily drivers with 18v setups. 
however for the price, id never get it.. is about 1500 for 4500rms at 1ohm.. can do close to 5500 at .5ohm...
but a Stetsom 7K2D will give you just about 10,000rms @1ohm at 14.4... off just 12.6v it's still putting out 7200rms and cost $1300

When I add 2 more subs I'll be getting one.


----------



## Kasey'sq (Feb 22, 2021)

Synergy audio wfo 3.1 is an absolute beast. I got 2500 watts @ 2.2 ohm to each of two 12" evl's
It's not a super efficient but extremely under rated. Not many 3k amps with dual inputs. If I didn't have the ho alt a couple big arms and a 630 faraf ultracap it'd kill my car and itself on the way. Look into synergys stuff though I'm thinking on getting a couple of their subs at some point this summer


----------

